# G20 Auto to Manual tranny swap



## crookiz (Jun 16, 2004)

I want to wap my auto tranny for a manual. Should this cost more than a normal tranny swap?Also would any SR20 tranny bolt on without much modification?Any input would be extremely helpful.


----------



## Mr Ryte (Oct 10, 2002)

crookiz said:


> I want to wap my auto tranny for a manual. Should this cost more than a normal tranny swap?Also would any SR20 tranny bolt on without much modification?Any input would be extremely helpful.


Have you tried www.g20.net as of yet?


----------

